# Bought a new frame-concealing jacket. is it legit?



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2018)

Both with hood on and off. Gonna go out tonight with it. Does the added visual weight of the hood help with figure?


----------



## vis (Nov 29, 2018)

they are legit. but they are like lifts, once you take them off everyone sees what a frauder you are


----------



## Dodevu (Nov 29, 2018)

Need full trench coat to cover them pencil legs bro


----------



## Zesto (Nov 29, 2018)

naw I disagree, those parkas are too normie


Dodevu said:


> Need full trench coat to cover them pencil legs bro



Asian girls love that, I was going to say mirin those legs.


----------



## mojopin (Nov 29, 2018)

Dodevu said:


> Need full trench coat to cover them pencil legs bro


Last year I wore thich long johns all the time under my trousers which cut down the skinny comments tenfold


----------



## VST (Nov 29, 2018)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 6532
> View attachment 6533
> 
> 
> Both with hood on and off. Gonna go out tonight with it. Does the added visual weight of the hood help with figure?


You look like a teenage girl with those things legs.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

Looooool


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2018)

VST said:


> You look like a teenage girl with those things legs.


I thought having thin legs was good for framecels


----------



## Zesto (Nov 29, 2018)

Zyros said:


> I thought having thin legs was good for framecels



it's good for everyone, high bf fatties coping

I'm so embarrassed by how fat my calves are, omg

I want to cardiomaxx this away


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Nov 29, 2018)

trench coat or death


----------



## mybrainabusesme (Nov 29, 2018)

looks gay. legs should be much wider to wear thiss jacket


----------



## VST (Nov 29, 2018)

Zyros said:


> I thought having thin legs was good for framecels


Yeah, if they can see your frame.
if they can't then you just look ridiculous.


----------



## Insomniac (Nov 29, 2018)

You look alright but your twig legs look a bit ridiculous tbh.

You still mog me though so I won’t judge too harshly.


----------



## oldnick (Nov 29, 2018)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 6532
> View attachment 6533
> 
> 
> Both with hood on and off. Gonna go out tonight with it. Does the added visual weight of the hood help with figure?


girls see trough clothes


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2018)

oldnick said:


> girls see trough clothes


I know but just for the current visual/aesthetic aspect even if they already know im framecel


----------



## blackcat (Nov 29, 2018)

get some regular fit jeans that aren't too skinny
good brands are levi's or joe's 
also skinny jeans with any type of bulky shoes like airforce 1's are a huge no lmao


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Nov 29, 2018)

Your right knee seems to point too much inwards, you may want to check out if youre flat fooded and get insoles


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2018)

sorrowfulsad said:


> Your right knee seems to point too much inwards, you may want to check out if youre flat fooded and get insoles


Ag no im not flat footed. My legs are biy of X shaped. Yea my body is a mess


----------



## Zesto (Nov 29, 2018)

blackcat said:


> get some regular fit jeans that aren't too skinny
> good brands are levi's or joe's



those are for dads lol


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 29, 2018)

i knew who OP was before clicking on the link, wear something underneath those jeans


----------



## Zyros (Nov 29, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i knew who OP was before clicking on the link, wear something underneath those jeans


The keyword was "frame", right?


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 29, 2018)

Zyros said:


> The keyword was "frame", right?


true, but anyways you need to wear something underneath the trousers too, try to buy a jacket with hard shoulders, like those biker leather ones, they'd look dom on you with the hair


----------



## Zesto (Nov 29, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> true, but anyways you need to wear something underneath the trousers too, try to buy a jacket with hard shoulders, like those biker leather ones, they'd look dom on you with the hair



that'd look extremely gay

stiff shoulders on a man's coat, that's is 1980s women's fashion Just Lol

biker jacket = village people

myself I wear a bomber jacket, not a nigger one though, but a Leon S Kennedy style one


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 29, 2018)

Zesto said:


> that'd look extremely gay
> 
> stiff shoulders on a man's coat, that's is 1980s women's fashion Just Lol
> 
> ...


dude he needs to hide his frame, anything soft and he'd look like a kid wearing his fathers' jacket


----------



## Zesto (Nov 29, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> dude he needs to hide his frame, anything soft and he'd look like a kid wearing his fathers' jacket



It's because we have different philosophies, its western vs eastern beauty.

For western standards than what you say is right, I will keep that in mind in the future because sometimes I forget that there are other standards aside from Asian ones.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 29, 2018)

Zesto said:


> It's because we have different philosophies, its western vs eastern beauty.
> 
> For western standards than what you say is right, I will keep that in mind in the future because sometimes I forget that there are other standards aside from Asian ones.


Exactly, he lives in Spain so being a framecel is bad because spanish dudes are jacked af and they fraud masculinity with being jacked and god tier beard


----------



## Soontm (Nov 29, 2018)

Its legit but Why in black. The color combined with the fur looks very cheap


----------



## Nibba (Nov 29, 2018)

>that hood

BWUAHAHAHAHA u look like a gay Russian prince


----------



## jefferson (Nov 29, 2018)

How tall are you?

Also if you have birthing hips and narrow shoulders you're out of luck but if you have both narrow shoulders and a narrow waist then hit the gym. People with narrow waist and shoulders have the most to gain.


----------



## ray (Nov 29, 2018)

nice coat chad how many lbs are u 

get a trenchcoat tho its better tbhtbhtbhtbhtbhtbhtbhnglnglnglngl


----------



## honeypot (Nov 29, 2018)

Zesto said:


> It's because we have different philosophies, its western vs eastern beauty.
> 
> For western standards than what you say is right, I will keep that in mind in the future because sometimes I forget that there are other standards aside from Asian ones.


are you already in Japan?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 29, 2018)

honeypot said:


> are you already in Japan?


Not yet. Leaves soon tho


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 29, 2018)

wear leather duster or gay


----------



## JimJones (Nov 29, 2018)

It's a good idea but the execution just didn't work well


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Brah you look like John Travolta. Go get an acting career and pussymaxx.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Nov 29, 2018)

Tbh, I think it looks stupid with that hood. But my sense of style probably doesn't apply to you.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 29, 2018)

Bruh you look legit scary mf rapist maxxed


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> >that hood
> 
> BWUAHAHAHAHA u look like a gay Russian prince


----------



## hatER (Nov 30, 2018)

Looks gay tbh
I wear a rain/casual dress smock with a wad of down sleeping bag foam sewn into a quilt like lining. Adds so much bulk to hide my shitty frame


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Nov 30, 2018)

Jesus crist you have the frame of an anorexic women. Just look at those legs, thats enough to say. Youbstarved urself to death only for hollow cheecks lol. Chad eats pizza everyday and still has hollow cheecks.


----------



## ComeSweetDeath (Nov 30, 2018)

I like it, but the hood seems too big.


Dodevu said:


> Need full trench coat to cover them pencil legs bro


JFL


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 30, 2018)

I have a winterjacket that conceals my frame too.
I actually don't like it since it's hard to move in it and it's too heavy, but I'm forced to wear it since I don't have any warmer jackets for winter.


----------



## Zyros (Nov 30, 2018)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Jesus crist you have the frame of an anorexic women. Just look at those legs, thats enough to say. Youbstarved urself to death only for hollow cheecks lol. Chad eats pizza everyday and still has hollow cheecks.


But im not chad so I have to diet. My body is ahit anyways so I better invest in leaning the face


----------



## TeaGuy (Nov 30, 2018)

Zyros said:


> But im not chad so I have to diet. My body is ahit anyways so I better invest in leaning the face


You should have put on a bit of mass before dieting down so much. Your super skinny body is hurting your smv really bad. How do you even cope in the summer?


----------



## Genecel (Nov 30, 2018)

Why don’t you gymcel? You always waste your time complaining about bloat.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 30, 2018)

Gay Russian Prince/10


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 30, 2018)

Your head looks super long, JFL. Now get a beanie and you'll be good to go.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 1, 2018)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 6532
> View attachment 6533
> 
> 
> Both with hood on and off. Gonna go out tonight with it. Does the added visual weight of the hood help with figure?



Yes it works, your face compensates for your frame anyways


----------



## GoonCel (Dec 1, 2018)

Zyros said:


> View attachment 6532
> View attachment 6533
> 
> 
> Both with hood on and off. Gonna go out tonight with it. Does the added visual weight of the hood help with figure?


number 1 reason you shouldnt skip leg day


----------



## Deleted member 561 (Dec 2, 2018)

GoonCel said:


> number 1 reason you shouldnt skip leg day


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks great


----------

